# Wood Slicer



## superstretch

Nice. I've had my new blade on my porch for almost a week, since I've been sick and haven't gotten the chance to install it.. Have you tested the 1/2" vs the 3/4"? What band saw do you have?


----------



## CartersWhittling

I have only tried the 3/4" I'm sure the 1/2" isn't much different, but only guessing. I have a 16" Laguna bandsaw with a 2.5hp motor. If you go to my workshop you can see it.


----------



## superstretch

Sweet deal. I just scored a 16" Grizzly industrial that is a few years old and still running what looks like the original blade.. Definitely jealous of that Laguna tho.


----------



## lashing

I have been thinking of trying this blade for awhile but thought it was all hype. Thanks for the review and info.


----------



## Eric_S

A picture is worth a thousand words. Nice review. I used the woodslicer, then used the wolverine, and I didn't like it so I went back to the woodslicer and couldn't be happier. My favorite blade. I have a 103" 1/2" woodslicer for the G0555 14" with riser.

Lashing, it's definitely not hype. It really does cut through wood like butter.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

The wood slicer is a great blade and does what it says it does, makes a beat up BS saw like a caddy.


----------



## timber715

I have had a 3/4 and 1/2 wood slicer for a while. and from my impression the sharpness doesn't hold very long. I have been cutting 11" mahogany boards. Though they seem to do a great job resawing, I just hope they would last longer.


----------



## ChunkyC

Awesome review. Mine just shipped this week, it was on back order. I was hoping to get it for this weekend. Now I really can't wait for the mail to get here.

thanks,

c


----------



## twoblacklabs

Great way to do a review. Simple, to the point and with PICS!


----------



## Pdub

Have to remember this when its time to buy new blades. Thanks!


----------



## timber715

How many pounds of tension are you able to put on it?
I cannot really be too sure how much tension is enough or measure it properly, but the Rikon has a gauge of tension. for 3/4 I tensioned it just enough to read 3/4 on the gauge. for the 1/2 I reached 5/8 on the gauge since it gave me the 1/8 to 1/4 deflection…


----------



## superstretch

I swapped to the 3/4" Wood Slicer blade today on my G1538. I could not believe how quiet it was or how gorgeous of a finish it left. I resawed a piece of maple (3" wide or so and 3' long) in less than 10 seconds. The finish was better than what my old table saw left. I ran some 4.5" wide, 1/4" thick cedar lining through on its side and was able to resaw it into 3 pieces. This is the finish it left behind in this super-soft wood:









My hand as a reference:


----------



## timber715

At 3/4 you should be about 15 thousand pounds
At that tension, with a new blade, you ought not to have to compensate for drift, but rather to have the fence perfectly aligned with the blade. I suspect that if you have to tweak the fence then, it's all in the guides holding the blade at a slight angle.

I did compensate for the blade drift. and tweaked just about everything there is to tweak on the bs. bearing spacing, fence alignment (corresponding to blade drift), even checked the table for squareness (which it wasn't) but was able to shim it a bit, checked tracking on both top and bottom wheels. Though I wasn't able to check top wheel against the bottom wheel for squareness ( I don't have a straight edge that is long enough). 
I do love the blade (I have cleaned it twice also) but it does dull a bit fast. I would buy it again though, but will try another first.


----------



## Victor708

Great blade, I've been using the 3/4" on my 18" jet for a few month now and I love it.


----------



## TLSOF

I just received mine…I hope to install it tonight!


----------



## Ken90712

I have been using woodslicer for years and love it. One of the better blades out there!


----------



## CartersWhittling

I am glad to hear all the comments by others who like the blade. I see the only negative comment being short blade life, so I guess we'll see how durable they are.


----------



## rance

Regarding the two blades, are you comparing two NEW/SHARP blades? If not, then the comparison is not much good. Regardless, your woodslicer results look nice.


----------



## CartersWhittling

The older blade was duller, so no it is not comparing two new blades. The blade was one I got with my used bandsaw.


----------



## boyd8

With all the good reviews I purchased a wood slicer and am very impressed. I had considered buying a new bandsaw but with this blade there is no need! Getting a Festool domino instead.


----------



## CartersWhittling

Glad to hear the review helped, I've heard other stories of guys with "weaker" bandsaws, who still great results with this blade. I am wondering if anyone has any other blades that perform the same as this one?


----------



## MoshupTrail

I just installed my first Woodslicer blade yesterday into a 14" Rikon. All the hype… It's NOT HYPE. I was totally impressed with the smoothness of cut and straight line without effort. Granted, I had tuned the saw a bit - making sure all the rollers and guides were lined up and so forth, but holy cow! I had some 5/4 quarter sawn red oak and because the ray flecking was pretty nice I decided to make it go a bit further by resawing it to two pieces about 5/8 thick each, then mill it down to 1/2" and the result was fantastic. Only needed two passes on the jointer to clean up the sawn surface and that was mostly my fault for not sawing straight. Resawing does take some skill regardless of the blade. One note: They do NOT recommend the Woodslicer for wet wood. It is intended for resawing dried lumber. And for that, it excels.


----------



## CartersWhittling

I have used mine with green wood and it has been fine. So don't be afraid to use it on green wood if you need to. Acually the log in the review picture is from a green wood log.


----------



## RogerM

I just installed the 1/2 inch woodslicer on my Ricon 14" Deluxe this afternoon. What a difference a good blade makes. This will be the blade I use to resaw the curly maple I have been keeping for the wife's laundry room cabinets.


----------



## Brian86

Have yah guys tried a different blade? I started using a HaltBar Sagen Blade. I found this blade from the internet. If my memory serves me right, it was either sawblade.com or sawblades.com, not so sure but I'm sure about the brand.


----------



## 280305

This is the latest Woodslicer review I could find. I want to add my long-term experience with the blade.

After happily using the 1/2" blade for 3 1/2 years, it finally stopped tracking properly.

I got a lot of use out of that blade. It was very often on the saw when I needed to do a quick rip of a rough board, so I used it. It probably would have lasted even longer if I had reserved it for resawing only.

I bought two new blades. Since the dulling of the old blade was a gradual thing like the wearing of brakes on a car or degrading eyesight, I was amazed at the performance of a new blade.

I am very pleased with the longevity of the Woodslicer.


----------



## CartersWhittling

It has been 260 days since I posted this review and I have used primarily my 3/4" blade and it still tracks nicely and will still resaw fairly thick wood properly. The blade even has a slight kink in it from when a cousin tried to cut a round part and the blade caught it and launched the piece at him. Even with the small kink the blade still works remarkably well.


----------

